# Persuasive speech topics?



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

My final speech in my public speaking class has to be a 7-10 min. Persuasive speech.
I'm having a heck of a time coming up with a topic!
I want to try to stay away from heavier more debated topics because I get pretty nervous 
I was thinking more along the lines of something fun, but any ideas will be appreciated!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The heavy topics is what gives you the grade though. Find something you do believe in. Forest conservation (not that that helps my state or yours at all, we replant everything), fish preservation (building shade shelters and ladders in rivers and and creeks), Does Washington do the SOLV beach clean up days? (that one's easy) What about school clean up days? (same day as SOLV with parent volenteers) Preservation of Coastal Gartener Snakes? There's something you love out there to make a speech around. Speak passionately, because you are right=A


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Persuade everyone that they need to own a goat! :laugh:

I agree with Goathiker. What are you passionate about? Do a persuasive speech on that.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Buying local, growing your own food, or going organic would be some of my topics of choice.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Explaining how goats do not eat everything! ha-ha! My daughter did a speech similar to what you have to do on 
"Why going along with the crowd isn't always the best thing to do, it's ok to be different." 
Good luck! Let us know how it goes and what you decide on!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

One of my topics would be creating jobs in America and stop making everything overseas when it can be made right here in the heart of America.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Do something controversial, I did a persuasive speech last semester on why questioning you belief system is good and thinking rationally, the teacher loved it.

Don't be afraid to take a side on something controversial, that's what a persuasive speach is about, making people who have a different point of view than yours think about why they are on one side of the argument and not the other.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

The benefits of raising/growing your own food....or ....Raw Milk versus Pasteurized...or...Mustangs in the wild ...or ...the benefits of fostering a dog as opposed to an animal shelter...hmm none of these are what u may call fun though..let me think....Spring Break in miami beach what draws the young there lol.....Do you have a grandpa or grandma or a parent you could do one on? Maybe something about how they impacted their life but start off with the accomplishments and struggles of their life?.....or how life has change over many years in how we do things..i don't know..i'm prob not much help lol.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas,
I guess more of what I meant by "fun" was not those heavy controversial topics like abortion, gay mairrage, & gun control.
I think I may have narrowed it down to something about how we as a people need to focus more on self-respect than other things.
The only way I can think to explain it is how in middle school you are asked to report bullying, but aren't encouraged to respect yourself and others.
The whole self respect goes along with how people dress, but I don't want to go really deep into that because I feel like people get attacked for what they wear way too often. I may touch on the subject.
But any ideas on how to develop/change this idea would be great!
Thank you!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That sounds like a great topic! You will do great!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I emailed my teacher to ask her about it today,
She told me it was too vague, but didn't really suggest much on how to narrow it down


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I would choose a farm-centered topic but all my other speeches I've done have been about farming,..so I'd like to step away from that for this one..


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I did my final for my speech class on legalizing prostitution. Sounds crazy yes but there is a TON of information on it as it used to be legal in some places and the teacher gets a kick out of it


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I did mine on Spaying & Neutering your pets.I also included a bit on the subject of BSL and how they can go hand in hand.. I got an A


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Well it looks like I may do it on why you should adopt a shelter pet 
Looks like it would be fairly simple to get info on that, and there are HUGE numbers of adoptable pets that get out down because people are buying from breeders instead if shelters


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Get put down*


----------

